# Seat comfort: Cloth vs. leather



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I honestly liked both when I was test driving, but the need for leather for ease of cleaning was the main reason I went with leather.

I found both to be equally comfortable. The leather seats offer excellent support.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I have no issues with the Cloth seats in my Cruze. 
I had leather seating in my previous car and the comfort differences are negligible.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have sat in both but I don't own a cruze yet so I don't have prolonged exposure to either. I plan on buying a 1LT with the cloth, which I personally prefer over leather. I think both the cloth and leather on the cruze are actually comfortable though and you likely can't go wrong with either.

I was pleasantly surprised just how well done, comfortable, and high quality the leather seems to be in the Cruze every time I've got to sit in one. If it wasn't for the price difference between the 1LT and the 2LT, since i want the rs package and all the other tech (mylink nav, etc.) and safety packages, i might be persuaded to go with the 2LT with leather. I love the look of the brick/bed leather combo and think the tan leather is sharp looking too! 

My real beef with leather is that it reacts to the weather outside and that I don't like. I also don't like that it could possibly get tears in it and after years of use, leather starts to get ugly wrinkles and stuff in it, and doesn't look as good when it was nice, new and taut! With cloth seats, you don't have to worry about all that, lol!


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I have been driving my LTZ for two weeks and LOVE the leather, I now have a loaner baseline Cruze with cloth for the past week (almost) and they both are nice. I'm a fan of the heated seats so I'll stay with leather.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

They both have their pros/cons.

Cloth seats will generally be nice in hot climates where they don't heat up as easily, and don't stick to bare legs (girls in summer have found my vinyl seats a little too hot numerous times). However, cloth seats will generally look cheaper/feel cheaper to vinyl/leather for obvious reasons. As for Leather, they're easier to clean/maintain, and wont be permanently ruined without a deep steam cleaning if you spill a colored liquid on it.

EDIT: As far as comfort, the only difference between cloth and leather is texture/feel, and the fabric has NOTHING to do with comfort as that is dependent on the type of foam used in the seats. If anything, cloth will be more comfortable, since leather usually tends to be a thicker, and more stiff unless you get extremely expensive leather, which wont come on anything other than a 6 figure car. Where as cloth can give more ... give, and allow the foam to do its job. 

Which by the way the foam in our Cruze's is complete crap, and thats not IMO, thats fact. We have a hard, spray mold expandable foam seats. I'm actually looking into possibly upgrading the foam, but that wont be for a year or two.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Saw the Katzkin seats today in the Cruze. Really nice. I'm going to get some. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

When I drive im usually wearing my cloths so it really doesnt make a difference. I can say that after 1 year and 100k miles the cloth seats have held up pretty well. Im considering installing aftermarket seats.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I get cloth so that I can then put sheepskin/lambswool over them - warm in winter, cool(er) in summer. Also means that when it's time to sell, it looks better.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

It's all personal opinion. I dislike leather. Cold in winter, hot in summer. Cloth is my choice.

HOWEVER...after having a friend sit in gum, then sit in my passenger seat, leather would have been a much better choice. Thinking of doing a how-to writeup on getting gum out of your cloth seats.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Thinking of doing a how-to writeup on getting gum out of your cloth seats.


Take the seat out of the car, put the seat into the freezer...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Haven't tried this yet, but think if I got naked, cloth would be more comfortable then leather. But since I have no current plans on driving naked, will stick with leather.

Stopping a Macs, granddaughter split milk on the leather, using their wet and dry paper towels cleaned that up in a hurry. Later use that leather dressing stuff for a nice shiny surface. With cloth, to avoid that terrible sour milk spill that will last forever. Have to remove the seat, the cover, and toss it in the washing machine. Then try your best to clean the sponge.

Talking from experience.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Take the seat out of the car, put the seat into the freezer...


Pretty close...it involves an upside down can of compressed air or a Co2 tank from a paintball gun. Freeze and remove big chunks. Freeze again and brush with firm bristle brush.

As far as milk in the car...no f-ing way. Kids are messy. I don't allow food or drink in the car.


----------



## Darkhoust (Jan 24, 2011)

I just came from a cloth LT to a leather-bound 2LT. I wasn't a fan of the cloth seats. I thought they were too firm for my liking. The leather is much more comfortable in my opinion, and I'm guessing it's going to be easier to clean. I have heated seats in the winter so I'm not too worried about the cold now (remote start helps too!). Summer is going to be a pain, especially with black paint and black leather. Again, hopefully the remote start with my A/C running will help in mitigating some of the summer heat....


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll take the leather seats. Cloth seats can tear too easily when you have kids.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

After having black leather, I got tired of it being cold/hot all the time and starting to get worn after lots of driving. No thanks. 

I hate tan interiors with a passion. 

The Cruzes cloth seats have been ridiculously comfortable on long trips, more so than any other car with cloth seats I've ever had. I've gotten out of it after 5 hours and my butt still doesn't hurt. That's a lot more than I can say for a Camry or Highlander after the same trip. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman1776 (Feb 8, 2013)

Like the feel of the leather vs the cloth. Had cloth in my first 6 cars, heated leather in my last 3. Won't go back. Just my preference, but the cloth seemed comfortable when I test drove.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Pretty close...it involves an upside down can of compressed air or a Co2 tank from a paintball gun. Freeze and remove big chunks. Freeze again and brush with firm bristle brush.
> 
> As far as milk in the car...no f-ing way. Kids are messy. I don't allow food or drink in the car.


Lol, still put my grandkids ahead of my car. But as I said, clean up was easy with leather. Also threw in electrically heated seats in with the deal. Thought those were for whimps, but sure nice on a sore back on a long trip.

Then I noticed my granddaughter got mud on the rear of the front seat. One quick wipe with a damp clothe, looked like new again. Try that with clothe.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree with XtremeRev but I think the support is a bit of a problem. I wish there was more lumbar support.


----------



## ilectric_toast (Apr 5, 2013)

i have found on occasion my cloth seats feel like they get way too hot. Most of the time i dont notice it but when i do i end up driving like a granny hugging the steering wheel. Maybe i just have a back that runs a little hot IDK


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 65K on my 12 Eco's cloth seats and I am NOT a fan.. I have a cushion I use, but if I could find a set of leather seats in a salvage yard, I would probably pick them up... It may not make a difference, if they are the same seats with a different cover it probably won't.. I just remember the leather being more comfortable when I was test driving... Lumbar support would be nice...


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like it's very dependent on the person. I find the cloth seats in my Eco very comfortable.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I love the leather. I rode in a cloth eco and those seats weren't as comfortable. The leather also makes it easier for me to enter and exit the car. Another thing I like about the leather is the type, it is not the softer type leather you get in upscale cars. I don't care for the softer leather much but the Cruze leather is more of a work glove type and I like it better.


----------



## stevee (Jan 3, 2013)

bornchevy said:


> I love the leather. I rode in a cloth eco and those seats weren't as comfortable. The leather also makes it easier for me to enter and exit the car. Another thing I like about the leather is the type, it is not the softer type leather you get in upscale cars. I don't care for the softer leather much but the Cruze leather is more of a work glove type and I like it better.


I have a 2011 FORD FUSION and a 2013 CHEVY CRRUZE, both with leather interiors. The FUSION'S leather is a bit more luxurious than the CRUZE leather but not that much different. That's a relief as the CRUZE we test drove had black leather that looked and felt cheap. Our CRUZE has neutral or tan leather and it's definitely better than the leather in the test car.
Now one question. I plan to fly later this summer, leaving the CRUZE at an open air parking lot near the airport for a week. With thunderstorms always a possibility I don't want to leave the windows open. However, with them closed, what will the heat buildup do to the leather?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

stevee said:


> I have a 2011 FORD FUSION and a 2013 CHEVY CRRUZE, both with leather interiors. The FUSION'S leather is a bit more luxurious than the CRUZE leather but not that much different. That's a relief as the CRUZE we test drove had black leather that looked and felt cheap. Our CRUZE has neutral or tan leather and it's definitely better than the leather in the test car.
> Now one question. I plan to fly later this summer, leaving the CRUZE at an open air parking lot near the airport for a week. With thunderstorms always a possibility I don't want to leave the windows open. However, with them closed, what will the heat buildup do to the leather?


Use a sunshade. Otherwise, forget about it and condition the leather when you get back.


----------



## stevee (Jan 3, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Use a sunshade. Otherwise, forget about it and condition the leather when you get back.


Excellent idea! Thanks for your input!


----------

